# A Guide to Witch Hunters (4th Edition)



## Jeridian

An Army List is an Army List- no matter how pretty you dress it up, it is in no way, shape or form a Tactica. Still useful though.


Anyway the following will be a brief explanation of what I've found works in the Witch Hunters Codex and what doesn't. This is my opinion, others may disagree with it completely- but please no 'knee-jerk' 'Repentia are awesome' responses. If you think differently post in this thread with actual tactics to use said stuff.

Mech or Footslog

There are two ways to play Sisters, relatively large horde on foot, or relatively small force all mounted in transports.

To me 4th is about mobility and shooting. A footslogging Sisters force has very little of either. Something about an army with mainly 12" range (meltaguns, flamers) or less tells me they need to get close fast- and faster than walking.

So IMO Mech Sisters is by far the better choice. Footsloggers will always be at the mercy of the opponent- who will inevitably be faster and so can isolate and outflank Sisters units.

The Useful Stuff

Canoness- The 2+ save jump pack canoness is one of the few truly powerful things in the Sisters army. (If you haven't realised Sisters are on the lower rungs of the competitive ladder, a boot above Orks- then perhaps you should sit down and get over the shock).
Sisters do not want to be in combat, yet they must get within 12"/flamer range to be effective.
Inevitably the enemy will have a close combat monster or scary thing coming your way.

The Canoness acts as a tarpit to hold up said unit for much of the game. With Book for Ld 10 tests and Faith for 2+ Invulnerable saves.

If your filthy take 2 Canonesses.

Exorcist- This is your only anti-tank that can reach further than 12"- think about that. And that can move and shoot. So 2, if your filthy 3. 
Personally I find Retributors don't fit into a Mech list. Either their LOS if blocked by transports, or they can see and be seen by the enemies anti-infantry which would only have them as a target- not good.

Rhino's/Immolators- Purely for the purpose of being Mech. Getting your Sisters into that crucial 12" range quickly and unharmed.
Of course this is Sisters, not Space Marines, so rather than just pay less to Drop Pod in without worry or thought- your gonna have to work your butt off to get there.
Always try to use cover to have the minimum number of Rhino's visible. That way you can leap frog the Smoked Rhino to the front- yep Smoke and Extra Armour are mandatory.
I could elaborate on Rhino usage but learning to's half the fun and I'm mean. Shocking how rare it is to find people who've done more than a cursory glance at the transport rules- because admittedly they are coffins, woefully nerfed to extreme as punishment for 3rd Ed. Yet the Sisters don't have Infiltrate, or Deep Strike, or Drop Pods and so have no choice (Walking=death).

Celestians- To me they are the best infantry unit in the Sisters army, I seem alone in this belief. I always hear good things about Seraphim but they have always failed me miserably (and no I am not stupid when using them either).
For 2pts more a Celestian gets WS 4 (so Marines hit on 4's not 3's), I 4 (so hit at same time not after Marines), Preferred Enemy Everyone (so hit Marines on 3's not 4's), choice of squads smaller than 10 (so 6 for Spirit of the Matyr resilience), all Faithful (so no sniping of the Faithful VSS).

Much like the Canonesses they can charge into the enemies close combat gribblies and hold them up for the game (with a VSS wielding Eviscerator), but can also put out some serious firepower (I prefer 2 Meltaguns) in the meantime.

Battle Sisters- You have to take some, and why complain- they are good 1pt over Storm Troopers for Bolters instead of Hellguns, Power armour instead of Carapace.....where's the catch?

Well, where to start. They 10+ not 5+, so your investing a lot more pts on bodies. Would people complain about Storm Troopers being 10+?
Plasmaguns, lack of them- one of the reasons Sisters are considered very short ranged. Would people complain if Storm Troopers could have only storm bolters :roll: instead of plasmaguns?
No Infiltrate/Deep Strike.

Still, the large number allows the use of Divine Guidance so make use of this by including at least one flame template per squad.

Callidus- she's a Sister, honest- :lol: 

The Misses

Repentia- Top of the flop list. Perhaps in the entire game. So much wrong- want me to list? Really?

T 3, Armour 4+- around 20pts. A single heavy bolter can cut down 2-3 a turn on average- claiming 40-60pts a go. Easy VP's is an understatement.

Vying with Celestians and Callidus for Elites- no contest.

Cannot be transported ever- they must walk...

Attacks 1 with Eviscerator- so if you do manage to get them into combat, they have a few Str 6 attacks going last. I predict there won't be any left to swing- what a waste.

Multi-meltas- In theory, the Sisters answer to lascannons. In practice a very expensive missile launcher without the frag option and half the range.

Storm Bolters- Our answer to plasmagun, enough said?

Dominions- Battle Sisters with overpriced guns...woot.

As you can see IMO only the Repentia need an overhaul. Everything else is pts adjustments, tweeks, etc. I am of the belief that Sisters are one of the most balanced army lists- they can be powerful but you have to work your ass of for every win.

Faith

So you've got an army of overpriced Storm Troopers with almost no weaponry over 12" and very little offensive combat ability? Why would it ever do well?
Faith compensates.

You need two really.

Spirit of the Matyr- Invulnerable save, the Faith roll requires small numbers- so 6x squads are ideal- cough, Celestians/Seraphim, cough.

Divine Guidance- the second best, Ap 1 wounds on a 6. Requires large numbers, so squads of 10x are great- cue Battle Sisters.


The Passion? +2 Initiative. Small numbers. Not really worth it since most of your combat power is in Eviscerators.

Hand of the Emperor? +2 Str, go last. Large numbers. Only use to get Str 8 Eviscerators (go last anyway), to insta-kill those pesky SM characters.

Light of the Emperor? Fearless, Small Numbers. Unmodifiable Ld 10 should be sufficient. Light is only a last resort if someone does run- to get them to regroup.


----------



## Hespithe

This article definitely gives the basic idea of the Sisters and the Ordo Hereticus, though you milage may vary with the individual units. For the most part, I've found the article to be pretty accurate. Nice!


----------



## Deacon Purge

arcoflagelents pack a decent punch (d6=1 power wep attacks) ownd



(sorry to open an old topic)


----------



## InquisitorMalich

I have played sister repentias and they have done me well, although I must admit I have always played strict laides (I've never even played an inquisitor or any tanks that werent 100% witch hunter). I'll have to try around, but this helped a lot!


----------



## Churlton

A nice basic appraisal, and pretty accurate.

I follow the pure Sisters approach as I cannot bear to dilute those faithpoints. Even though I have Arco, PE and Inquisitor options to field ... I just can't push myself to use them.

With mine I tend to go for one of two formation options:
1. Mech (mostly)
2. Flying (expensive)

Number 1 is composed of Immolaters (x4) with a Justice pattern for the Retributors, normal for HQ Canonness with Blessed Weapon etc +Celestians, 2 Dominions (flamer/mg mix) and Retributors (4xHB). Imagifers fit where necessary and VSS as essential. The Justice Immie goes tankhunting.
These are the mobile force, supporting each other to combine a devastating shock force with "burny goodness". Normally held behind cover until within a reasonable range or down an exposed flak if you can.

The next is the static firebase of 2 large squads of SoB to either slowly advance on objectives/defend/ take quarters. Large squads are surprisingly resilient. The Retributors stay in cover if possible and lend whatever support. An Imagifer here, is needed for Divine Guidence, the VSS has an Auspex (for those pesky infiltrators).

These are backed with the Magnets ... commonly called Exorcists .. yup...2 as suggested! (Extra Armour and Dozerblade if you can).

It is great how people can underestimate Sisters and then you get the timing right ......... coordination is the key, and you should not have any faith Points left at the end of the game .. use them, don't hoard them.

Number 2 is the mobile section swapped out for 3 squads of Seraphim: bolt pistols + Eviserator (C/C), Inferno pistols all round (tank hunting) and flamers + holyBrazier (BBQ time). These are around 6 strong each and damned expensive! Backed up with JP Canonnes with Blessed etc...

The Exorcists are kept and the Battle Sisters upped to 3 x 10/12 nun squads with special weapon combos spread throughout.

Whilst not as effective as the first option, the Deep-strike option can devastate in mission based games or have the Seraphim held back behind the line for counter assault bolster the LD of the line troops, until time go.

I do have a Celestine "Living saint" but not used her much yet ... any comments on the tactica??

The above options are approx 1500pts, for 2000pts I would go for option 1 with whatever I could fit of Living Saint, a JP Canonness and Serahim.


----------



## julio d

wat about inquisitors?


----------



## dwarflord17404

*Missed the point*

Although a pure sister list is sexy and fluffy, I do not belive that they are meant to be used alone. This is my 1850 list and it takes on all comers and the only race i have struggles with is Mobile Tauthreaten


1750

Cannoness- blessed wpn cloak of st aspira,bolt pistol, book of st luc
celestian retinue 2 storm bolters 3 celestians
immolator transport extra armour, smoke hvy flamers

inq with bolt pistol ccw excrutiors, 2 sages 1 servitor plasma cannon, 2 servitors heavy bolters

calidus assain

2 10 woman bss with vet ss book of st luc melta/ hvy flamer in rhino extra armour smoke

2 10 man armoured fis squad las cannon/plasma mounted in chimera with extra armour, pintle stubber, hvy bolter, multilas

russ with extra armour heavy bolter sponson nose las cannon

exorcist pintle storm bolter, extra armour

6 seraphim vss book and evic. 2 flame pistols


anyway it worked well in 4th we will see in 5th. The point is sisters work well in conjunction with other imperial armies. In addtion to my list i have also seen them used with Grey knights to devastating effect.


----------

